
Ask HN: Which software was used to create this animation? - dawidw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Beh1yunS6uM
======
bemmu
Probably After Effects, as it's listed on the creator's website:
[http://www.fransolo.com/](http://www.fransolo.com/)

